# How many references are you bringing?



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

Regarding books, personalized notes, any other references... What is the recommended upper and lower threshold? I am inclined to bring several books besides merm, 6ms, ncees, ppi but not sure if I will use them... Any thoughts?


----------



## goast55 (Apr 10, 2018)

I wouldn't take any references you are not familiar with.  It will just eat up more time looking through a new book for you.  I took MERM, Roarks, Machiners hand book and forgot my unit conversion book last October.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

goast55 said:


> I wouldn't take any references you are not familiar with.  It will just eat up more time looking through a new book for you.  I took MERM, Roarks, Machiners hand book and forgot my unit conversion book last October.


Fair enough. Makes sense.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> goast55 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't take any references you are not familiar with.  It will just eat up more time looking through a new book for you.  I took MERM, Roarks, Machiners hand book and forgot my unit conversion book last October.
> ...


Yup, I would only bring what I've used to date. Before I start studying I printed some references from the Lindeburgs list, but never really used it.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you guys looked up any information on valves?  

And/or air filters?


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> Have you guys looked up any information on valves?
> 
> And/or air filters?


Like? Link us please?


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Like? Link us please?


For HVAC takers:  https://www.nafahq.org/understanding-merv/


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> For HVAC takers:  https://www.nafahq.org/understanding-merv/


Valves pls...


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Valves pls...


http://www.explainthatstuff.com/valves.html  

I am looking for one of those equivalent feet lists for valves....  stay tuned

You will need to know the pro's and con's of each valve type.  What's best at control, throttling, least pressure drop....  ect


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> http://www.explainthatstuff.com/valves.html
> I am looking for one of those equivalent feet lists for valves....  stay tuned
> You will need to know the pro's and con's of each valve type.  What's best at control, throttling, least pressure drop....  ect


I printed out this pdf on valve basics...I actually use of this material at work.

https://www.cedengineering.com/userfiles/Control%20Valves%20Basics%20-%20Sizing%20&amp;%20Selection.pdf


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> I printed out this pdf on valve basics...I actually use of this material at work.
> 
> https://www.cedengineering.com/userfiles/Control%20Valves%20Basics%20-%20Sizing%20&amp;%20Selection.pdf


Thanks for sharing! 

By the way, anyone else bringing mechanical engineers dictionary?


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> By the way, anyone else bringing mechanical engineers dictionary?


Not sure yet... Do we need to?


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Vel2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing!
> ...


Not sure but ill just bring one, its small light one oxfords.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 10, 2018)

I am bringing the MERM and the Unit Conversion Book. I made my own equation sheet and appendix binder. I am not bringing any other references because I didn’t use anything else during my preparation.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

Referenced heavily used and planning to bring:

1.MERM (reference, practice problems)
2.Binders with most problems I personally solved 
3.NCEES 2016/2011, EngPro, SlayPe, PPI, 6MS
4.Cameroon book
5.Steam and gas tables by Keenan and Keyes
6.Cheetsheet with most used conversions and formulas. 
7.Engineerig unit conversions by PPI 

References not used as much but very helpful:

8.Thermodynamics by Yunus Cengel and M. Boles
9.Heat Transfer by Cengel and Boles 
10.Fluid Mechanics by Cengel and Boles
11.Valve Size Basics 

I am on the fence to bring 8 through 11.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Referenced heavily used and planning to bring:
> 
> 1.MERM (reference, practice problems)
> 2.Binders with most problems I personally solved
> ...


Sorry for the typo, the first word should read, 'references', not 'referenced'. Autocorrect is not my friend today.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> cfm03 said:
> 
> 
> > Referenced heavily used and planning to bring:
> ...


I dont have #2,4, 8-10. 

I think Ill bring the cranes 410 and TEMA. Just for those tables and i believe theres other beneficial information.


----------



## P-E (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd add ashrae fundamentals to the list.


----------



## treadlight (Apr 11, 2018)

1. MERM

2, MERM Quick Reference

3. MERM Printed Index

4. Cameron

5,6,7,8 ASHRAE Handbooks

9,10,11 NCEES &amp; PPI Practice Exams

12. PPI Unit Conversions

13 Binder of problems I solved


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 11, 2018)

1. MERM

2. Binder of MERM appendix and various other pages of personal notes

3. Lindeburg conversion booklet (if you dont have this yet get it NOW)

4. Gung ho attitude


----------



## treadlight (Apr 11, 2018)

No. 4 is not available in Amazon or any online sellers.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 11, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> 1. MERM
> 
> 2. Binder of MERM appendix and various other pages of personal notes
> 
> ...


Good to know I am not the only “less is more” type here


----------



## sambisu (Apr 11, 2018)

1. MERM

2. Thermodynamic Property Tables (a big bound version I got in college that I can't seem to find a reprint of anywhere)

3. Binder with :

     - Personal "cheat sheets" with most used equations

     - All of the Slay the PE free references (multiple copies of psychometric and mollier charts)

     - Copy of the air property tables from ASHRAE Fundamentals

     - MERM Appendix

4. Heat Transfer college textbook

5. Thermodynamics college textbook

6. Fluid Dynamics college textbook

7. ASHRAE Fundamentals

8. Unit Conversions book (with tabs for most used conversions)

9. NCEES practice exam


----------



## sambisu (Apr 11, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> Good to know I am not the only “less is more” type here


I am fully confident that I will not use anything but MERM, my cheat sheets, and thermodynamic tables/charts. The rest is "just in case". Better to have them and not need them.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 11, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> Good to know I am not the only “less is more” type here


After reading the results forum topics for previous years, one common theme was "I brought a ton of stuff but only used the MERM"


----------



## sambisu (Apr 11, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> After reading the results forum topics for previous years, one common theme was "I brought a ton of stuff but only used the MERM"


With 6 minutes per problem I'm not sure how you'd have time to use anything besides MERM


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> After reading the results forum topics for previous years, one common theme was "I brought a ton of stuff but only used the MERM"


I think it comes down to your style of studying. During all the mocks I took so far, I have noticed that I used the following in the exact order:

1.Merm reference manual 
2.Cheetsheet unit conversion
3.Keenan steam/gas tables, 
4.Solved problem binder
5.Cameron

The rest are just fillers...just in case type.


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 11, 2018)

sambisu said:


> With 6 minutes per problem I'm not sure how you'd have time to use anything besides MERM


I think with the format change a few years ago, the exams are now more in depth. I'm studying for the HVAC&amp;R exam and have come across countless problems that I need to reference the ASHRAE books. 

I'm bringing:

-2017 ASHRAE Fundamentals

-2016 ASHRAE HVAC and Equipment

-2015 ASHRAE HVAC Applications

-2014 ASHRAE Refrigeration

-MERM

-MERM Quick Reference Equation book

-Personally bound book with eng pro guides equations, psych charts, notes, etc.

-Will also probably bring the NCEES practice exam and Lindeburg's book of practice problems. If I get stuck on a problem I will try to find a similar problem/solution to go off of.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm bringing:


MERM

Home made reference (about 100 pages, bound with cover)

Crane "Flow of Fluids" (mostly for fluid/gas properties)

Cameron Hydraulic Data (for quick and dirty approximations)

Dr. Tom's material (basically a metric ton of worked problems)

College Thermo textbook (I like the steam table layout)

PPI unit conversions

Item #2 is what I have found to be most useful. It's a collection of crib sheets, MERM index, property tables, steam tables (SI and US) printed on 11x17, refrigerant tables, psychrometric charts printed on 11x18, Mollier printed on 11x17, home brewed flowcharts, etc. Basically, it's everything I used for practice extracted out of MERM and other references for ease of use and then tabbed identically to MERM. Since it's just printer paper bound with a plastic snap-on binding, I can flip through this like a paperback, much faster than I can turn pages in the MERM. Plus it's handy in case I simultaneously need a table and equation from MERM.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 11, 2018)

My "Go to" references:

MERM
Unit conversion book
Machinery handbook
Binder of notes

References that i will bring but wont be out on the table:

NCEES practice exam
Engproguides practice exam
Scott Hart and Kevin Klein practice exam
NCEES FE practice exam
Engineering pro guides study book
Tim Kennedy study book
Lindburgh practice problem book


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 11, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> My "Go to" references:
> 
> MERM
> Unit conversion book
> ...


Similar to mine, though I have all my solved problems in a question bank folder and tabbed by each topic.


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (Apr 11, 2018)

so no ones bringing the energy code, mech code, 90.1 or 62.5? Ive been trying to decide.

Im bringing for sure:


Merm

4 AHRAE books (fundamentals, refrig, systems and applications)

Proengineer study guide that I printed off and 3 ringed

another 3 ring binder with psych charts and 6 pages (front and back) of notes and equations

conversion book

NCEES practice test

Proeng practice test

water bottle

granola bars. (i get hangry if i dont eat every couple hours)


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

pat_in_the_hat said:


> so no ones bringing the energy code, mech code, 90.1 or 62.5? Ive been trying to decide.
> 
> Im bringing for sure:
> 
> ...


I have mech and energy codes but I dont think they would ask question blindly, I think if any, it would be the same like in practice test, where they test if you understand or if you interpret it correctly.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 11, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> Similar to mine, though I have all my solved problems in a question bank folder and tabbed by each topic.


Oh and ill be bringing Shigleys. Although I didn't use it as much as i thought i would the during the last few months.


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 11, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> Oh and ill be bringing Shigleys. Although I didn't use it as much as i thought i would the during the last few months.


Shigley is on standby for me.


----------



## SacMe24 (Aug 9, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> By the way, anyone else bringing mechanical engineers dictionary?


I did this past April and glad I brought it with me....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 9, 2018)

TFS/HVAC folks: BRING YOUR OWN STEAM TABLES (printed on 11x17 and folded accordion style). Get both US and SI units and make sure you understand the base units (e.g. the NIST SI steam tables are great but have units that might not perfectly match the problem statement). You have been warned. Happy stuDYING! :rotflmao:


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 9, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> TFS/HVAC folks: BRING YOUR OWN STEAM TABLES (printed on 11x17 and folded accordion style). Get both US and SI units and make sure you understand the base units (e.g. the NIST SI steam tables are great but have units that might not perfectly match the problem statement). You have been warned. Happy stuDYING! :rotflmao:


whats a steam table?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 9, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> whats a steam table?


Alternatively, print out an 11x17 Mollier diagram. I used this one to death and saved SO much time. Actually, definitely use Mollier first if at all possible. Steam tables come second (too many opportunities for mistakes).


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 10, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> whats a steam table?


----------



## monty01 (Aug 10, 2018)

^  That's exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 10, 2018)

sambisu said:


> With 6 minutes per problem I'm not sure how you'd have time to use anything besides MERM


um because the MERM doesn't have everything and if you know your references, you quickly know which one to look in to help solve a problem?  I'm not sure how it takes any longer to look in one reference vs. another.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Aug 23, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> TFS/HVAC folks: BRING YOUR OWN STEAM TABLES (printed on 11x17 and folded accordion style). Get both US and SI units and make sure you understand the base units (e.g. the NIST SI steam tables are great but have units that might not perfectly match the problem statement). You have been warned. Happy stuDYING! :rotflmao:


I understand why people feel the need to bring their own, but it is not a deal breaker. I had plenty of time with the MERM ones.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 23, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> I understand why people feel the need to bring their own, but it is not a deal breaker. I had plenty of time with the MERM ones.


if you haven't memorized the steam tables, you are probably going to fail...


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 23, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> TFS/HVAC folks: BRING YOUR OWN STEAM TABLES (printed on 11x17 and folded accordion style). Get both US and SI units and make sure you understand the base units (e.g. the NIST SI steam tables are great but have units that might not perfectly match the problem statement). You have been warned. Happy stuDYING! :rotflmao:


Mr. Square Taper I see your name on the list of PE's in Cali. Congrats!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 23, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> if you haven't memorized the steam tables, you are probably going to fail...


Are we allowed to have the Mollier diagram tattooed on our forearms?


----------



## sambisu (Aug 23, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Are we allowed to have the Mollier diagram tattooed on our forearms?


Yes, but you can't write on it during the test


----------



## treadlight (Sep 4, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Are we allowed to have the Mollier diagram tattooed on our forearms?


You cannot write anywhere other the test booklet. If you get caught writing on the reference materials you are bringing there is a high chance that the whole binder will be confiscated.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Sep 4, 2018)

treadlight said:


> You cannot write anywhere other the test booklet. If you get caught writing on the reference materials you are bringing there is a high chance that the whole binder will be confiscated.


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 4, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> TFS/HVAC folks: BRING YOUR OWN STEAM TABLES (printed on 11x17 and folded accordion style). Get both US and SI units and make sure you understand the base units (e.g. the NIST SI steam tables are great but have units that might not perfectly match the problem statement). You have been warned. Happy stuDYING! :rotflmao:


This. The MERM ones will work but will cost you precious time. Plus there are complete tables that are free, so why not?


----------



## sambisu (Sep 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> This. The MERM ones will work but will cost you precious time. Plus there are complete tables that are free, so why not?


YES. I had a copy of some really comprehensive steam tables from college. I did not have to interpolate a single time on the exam. Those are valuable minutes saved.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 24, 2018)

Forgot to mention: I brought a table of worked-out areas of circles for 0.25" pipe up to 24" pipe. I just made it in Excel. While doing practice problems, I don't ever actually calculate areas for pipe. Might not be for everybody, but why introduce a chance for error?


----------



## monty01 (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, I'm at the hotel and for my references I've brought along:

MERM

Dr. Tom Binders

Engineering Unit Conversions

It doesn't sound like a lot, but they sure are heavy to lug around.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 25, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Well, I'm at the hotel and for my references I've brought along:
> 
> MERM
> 
> ...


Good luck @monty01!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 25, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Well, I'm at the hotel and for my references I've brought along:
> 
> MERM
> 
> ...


I think you MDM people don't need to use quite as many tables as us TFS folks. I took MDM the first time around, definitely had no idea what I was doing. Hope that unit conversion book I sent you comes in handy. I'll pray to the MDM gods for you!


----------



## monty01 (Oct 25, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> I think you MDM people don't need to use quite as many tables as us TFS folks. I took MDM the first time around, definitely had no idea what I was doing. Hope that unit conversion book I sent you comes in handy. I'll pray to the MDM gods for you! ﻿﻿﻿


Thanks man...I'm probably gonna need all the help I can get!  Sitting in this room is letting doubts creep in and I'm losing confidence by the hour!


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 25, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Thanks man...I'm probably gonna need all the help I can get!  Sitting in this room is letting doubts creep in and I'm losing confidence by the hour!


Hang in there man.... I'll pray to the MDM gods for you as well...you got this !


----------



## MEPEPHD (Apr 22, 2019)

1. NCEES ref handbook, which I found most helpful. I strongly believe ALL info you need to solve test questions are available here

2. NCEES sample test book and my own solution.

3. my own printout for thermodynamics, which I made when I was doing teaching assistant for undergrad thermo classes

4. MERM 13th ed. I rarely used this during test

5. ppi practice book. I didn't use this book at all


----------

